# LCol Jim Hoekstra



## dapaterson (30 Jun 2011)

Learned this morning that LCol Jim Hoekstra passed away suddenly last week; the funeral was yesterday.  He was a former City of Winnipeg police officer and long-serving staff officer in the Communications Reserve HQ, rolled over to the Army HQ, then transferred in to the Regular Force a year or so ago.

http://www.legacy.com/can-ottawa/obituaries.asp?Page=Notice&PersonID=152195721



> HOEKSTRA, LCol James Harry It is with great sadness that we announce the sudden passing of Jim, on Tuesday June 21, 2011, at home. For his life partner Esther it is the loss of the love of her life and the conclusion of "a life we both loved". He was the beloved father of Curtis (Daphne), and Emily (Jacques) who meant the world to him. He was the proud Grandpa of his little Granddaughter Sadie Lynn, the Princess of his heart. He will be missed by stepdaughter Michelle. Predeceased by his father Jerry Hoekstra, and survived by his Mother Margaret Hoekstra, brothers Ken and Allan and sister Glenda. Admired and respected by all who had the privilege and pleasure of knowing him, both as a member of the Canadian Military and the Winnipeg Police. Life Partner, Son, Father, Brother, Hero, Friend, we all love you dearly, and have been blessed by your presence in our lives. Visitations by family and friends will take place at the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Ave, Ottawa, Ontario, on Tuesday June 28th, from 2 p.m. to 4 p.m. and 7 p.m. to 9 p.m. A celebration of Jim's life will take place in the Sacred Space, on Wednesday June 29th, at 10 a.m. In Lieu of flowers please contribute to the Military Families Fund; Jim would appreciate your support. So Jim, it's not goodbye, just till we meet again....


----------



## navymich (30 Jun 2011)

I found out about this last week.  He was in the same OPME course online as me and our instructor posted the news.  Amazing how you can get to know someone in such a short time just by an online discussion group.  RIP Sir.


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jun 2011)

Knew Jim for many years. We did our MCSC in Kingston together as well as many, many any exercises.

A few years younger than me. 

See ya later Jim.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 Jun 2011)

Jim was a good man and a fine officer.

He will be missed.


----------



## choekstra (9 Aug 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words.  I am his son Curtis.  I just came across this page while on a Google search.  It was a beautiful service.  He is missed very much.  I had a chance last month to go and visit 735 com reg. in Winnipeg Manitoba, where i found photo albums that the unit has kept.  It was great to see him having fun with this unit.


----------

